# morrocan aires book



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

can anybody help, we went to morroco last year,but we just had an aires book for the west coast, and a list,
much appreciated off norman and liz,

but.. every where we went the french v ans had a great aires book, we asked a couple how to get to different places, co.ords in french but still understandable. BUT i dont know which one it was,and we are going back again this year, hopefully, so i would love to buy it before we get there.

great country, lovely scenery, and cr.p roads.....,

OH wants to get the van resprayed while we are there.

mags


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Could be one of these...

http://www.maroc-en-campingcar.4yu.fr/?

We found the cc-info poi's on our sat nav were very handy and surprisingly comprehensive as well.

Pete


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.maroc-en-campingcar.4yu.fr/?

Yes that's the book. We got our copy from eBay. There's usually a copy for sale, but typically, there isn't one at the moment!
You can buy a copy on the web site linked to above.


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We have the Aires book for Morocco ,but the camper contact app has a lot of motorhome parking,sites and guarded parking for Morocco as well. Very useful .


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Just ordered it off flea bay £16.77 free postage.

ray.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi ray,

where abouts on ebay, i,ve looked and cant find any,

mags


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

This is the e bay item number 191287776583 . if it is the one you want..

ray.


----------

